# What is an erectile measuring device?



## soxmuscle (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm pour as fuck right now and filled out this survey at the Kinsey institute here at Indiana University for $10 dollars and I got this e-mail today about an in-person study.  I was pretty pumped about making $50 dollars for 90 minutes of work until I came across this:

"*This study is primarily about condom use and the body???s response to condoms. During the session you will be presented with both non-sexual and sexual video clips while wearing an erectile measuring device on your penis. During the session you will be presented with both non-sexual and sexual video clips while wearing an erectile measuring device on your penis. During the session you will also be asked to place a condom on your penis while watching sexual video clips. This will all happen in private, that is, there will be no-one in the room with you when this happens."

*After mulling it over, I don't think I care about it but I'm curious as to what this entails.

Who applies this device?

I really doubt I'll be able to get hard in such a weird situation, porn or not.

Thoughts.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 16, 2010)

focus on the porn . . the money shot will come


----------



## maniclion (Feb 16, 2010)

Soxxy Muscles, 

John H. will TRULY and HONESTLY be APPLYING the measuring device.  Also you will be shown Gay porn and Geriatric porn to see what your response is, if you even get a slight bounce in your wood from cringing during said videos it may register as arousal and they will mark you as being INTO that, but don't worry as John H. said every straight man is BI-CURIOUS, or at least thats his fantasy....

  Thanks MANiclion...


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 16, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> I was pretty *pumped *about making $50 dollars for 90 minutes of work



If just the thought of making $50 for 90 minutes of work got you pumped, I'd say you'll have no trouble with the study.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 16, 2010)

they want to see if you're less excited wearing the condom. do it. it's just a device that measures penile reaction to visual stimulation. it looks like this.....





















just kidding.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 16, 2010)

I think OP should do the study and report back!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 16, 2010)

me too.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 16, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> I think OP should do the study and report back!



Yeah sox!! You're committed now. We need to know this shit for future reference. 

Pour your heart out.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 16, 2010)

pour or poor?


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 16, 2010)

The Situation said:


> pour or poor?



ha. good catch.  that must mean i dont know the difference between poor and pour.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 16, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> ha. good catch. that must mean i dont know the difference between poor and pour.


 
I was just spliting hairs. i was taking up the slack for pitman


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 16, 2010)

not a problem.  i, also, am a douche.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 16, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Soxxy Muscles,
> 
> John H. will TRULY and HONESTLY be APPLYING the measuring device.  Also you will be shown Gay porn and Geriatric porn to see what your response is, if you even get a slight bounce in your wood from cringing during said videos it may register as arousal and they will mark you as being INTO that, but don't worry as John H. said every straight man is BI-CURIOUS, or at least thats his fantasy....
> 
> Thanks MANiclion...



I really believe that if I were to see gay porn with this thing attached to my cock, the readings would be negative and my penis (and balls) would react as it does when I jump into the frigid Maine water on a nice May afternoon.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 16, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> I really believe that if I were to see gay porn with this thing attached to my cock, the readings would be negative and my penis (and balls) would react as it does when I jump into the frigid Maine water on a nice May afternoon.


 
 . .  and if it doesnt, you'll have some serious self-reflection to attend to


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 16, 2010)

In a study like this they can't say what it's really about. Note the word "primary." They want to see what you get off on. If you don't do the study knowing that.... that means you are at risk of being a sexual offender. In fact I'd bet you are a sexual offender if you don't do the study.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 16, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> not a problem. i, also, am a douche.


----------



## GFR (Feb 16, 2010)

Where is John H when you need him.


----------



## Isquat565 (Mar 2, 2010)

Will the device tell them when I shoot baby batter all over the screen?


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 3, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> "* while wearing an erectile measuring device on your penis.
> *



In your case, the commonly used name is "micrometer".


----------

